# 20 ac w/well for $20000



## ozarksproperty (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, FYI, in southern MO I just saw a listing come up for 20 acres of land with a well. The listing reads as follows:

20 Acres. mostly wooded with some open ground around old home place. Drilled well in 2002. Elect. is on property. large pond, Located on county gravel road. Priced to sell. $20,000.


When I called the listing agent he told me that it has an easement going thru the property and the land would require a lot of clean up due to a burnt mobile on the property. He also told me there was about 4 miles of gravel road to the property. 
I am a real estate agent in this area and would be glad to assist anyone who is interested and will continue to post properties in the area that I think might be of interest to homesteaders if it looks like a good deal! Let me know if you would like more info and I will try and get it for you.


----------



## BeWise (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there a link for this property?


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

ozarksproperty said:


> Hey everyone, FYI, in southern MO I just saw a listing come up for 20 acres of land with a well. The listing reads as follows:
> 
> 20 Acres. mostly wooded with some open ground around old home place. Drilled well in 2002. Elect. is on property. large pond, Located on county gravel road. Priced to sell. $20,000.
> 
> ...


What does having an easement mean? What area of Southern MO ?


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing permanent on the easment such as a house/barn. It could be for power/gas water/oil. Or could be a access to a phone tower. My guess you are talking power High voltage (Cancer). Also from reading bad for animals also.

Steve


----------



## ozarksproperty (Apr 24, 2009)

The easement simply means there is an adjoining land owner who has access to his property thru this one. No high voltage power lines that I am aware of. 
This property is in Texas County. 
BeWise, if you could send me your email address I would be glad to get a property brochure off to you. Send to [email protected]. Tks, TC


----------



## ozarksproperty (Apr 24, 2009)

Just found out this one is under contract. Doesn't surprise me, pretty nice land for the money.


----------

